# Wood Crow



## James (Oct 21, 2014)

Just finished this all wood crow call. The reed is hand turned Osage and the barrel is some burl I got from Chuck here on Woodbarter. I used to make crow calls with the plastic reeds that are mass produced, but have found that the hand turned reeds have a far superior/more realistic sound.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)

Beautiful call James. I have some of that awesome Chuckwood too from that same tree probably. You did it justice.

@windyridgebowman


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 21, 2014)

From your title, I thought "wow James has carved a crow from ABW" Oh well it is a really nice crow "call". Good work.


----------

